# Hello All



## Elcapiton73 (May 22, 2021)

How you all doing? been a member for awhile just not much on the social media end  of the world. Read posts for recipes and such. Bearcarver and Pops recipes haver resulted in many excellent meals for the family here. Just figured i should say hi and appreciate this forum. It offers a lot for people that want to learn how smoke and grill some very good foods. I personally have been curing and smoking meats for almost  35 years on a personal level and have learned a lot in the last few off of this forum, It is an excellent source of advice and good recipes. Currently have 2-7 pound greens hams that cured in pops brine for 20 days in Pit Boss 7 series smoker with applewood pellets, I appreciate all everyone contributes to this.


----------



## Steve H (May 23, 2021)

Welcome from NY!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 23, 2021)

Good morning and welcome from South Carolina. As for the green hams, we need pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## smokerjim (May 23, 2021)

Welcome from pa, as you know already ya joined a great site.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 23, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! 

You've been curing meats for 35  years... curious your thoughts on using Pops Brine compared to other methods  you have tried.


----------



## JLeonard (May 23, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! 
Jim


----------



## PPG1 (May 23, 2021)

Welcome from Coastal South Carolina


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 23, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad ya said hi!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## normanaj (May 23, 2021)

Hello from RI.


----------



## 912smoker (May 23, 2021)

Welcome from SE GA !


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 23, 2021)

Welcome from  South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country.
John


----------



## Elcapiton73 (May 23, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Good morning and welcome from South Carolina. As for the green hams, we need pictures or it didn't happen.


Here’s an after pic, turned out great.


----------



## Elcapiton73 (May 23, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> 
> You've been curing meats for 35  years... curious your thoughts on using Pops Brine compared to other methods  you have tried.


I find myself using Pops brine for  almost any wet curing I do now. I find that the meats are more tender and less salty. I use tenderquick a lot for dry curing.  I’ve become more patient as I’ve aged and tend to plan stuff out better so Pops brine works most of the time.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 23, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## SKade (May 23, 2021)

Welcome from WV. It will be great to have your experience added to the group. I’m new to the curing game. My restaurant and food safety experience makes me have lovely little episodes when I’m curing. I know it’s safe and the science behind but it’s hard to break the hardwiring. Pops and Bearcarver are great. The information they share has truly made me a better cook. I’ve found nothing but helpful supportive people here.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 23, 2021)

Elcapiton73 said:


> I find myself using Pops brine for  almost any wet curing I do now. I find that the meats are more tender and less salty. I use tenderquick a lot for dry curing.  I’ve become more patient as I’ve aged and tend to plan stuff out better so Pops brine works most of the time.



I'm a huge fan of Pops Brine .. I've had success with dry curing but I find Pops to be way more effective and less work in the long run. It's true that you have to be patient and plan ahead due to the longer curing times but overall I find it to be more consistent and super easy to make a batch or 3 when needed.  

There are a LOT of other opinions, especially on this webite, that will disagree or say their way is better.. just be aware


----------

